

Ask HN: Good advice on writing VST Plugins? - hoers

Hi all,
I&#x27;m trying to realize a plugin that combines samples based on pseudorandomly created patterns.
We&#x27;ve decided to try going the VST route but have no experience with it.
Since I&#x27;m not super familiar with C++ I just wanna find out if there are other ways to VSTs than the Steinberg SDK or JUCE, maybe python or Java wrappers that work?
There&#x27;s pyvst but it seems not to be maintained.<p>Glad for any input, have a good one.
======
shams93
Use can use csound with this software called cabbage to generate amazing best
without coding anything but csound.

